
Explaining Net Neutrality to Non-Technical People - vinaypai
https://dev.to/vinaypai/explaining-net-neutrality-to-non-technical-people-ai9
======
vinaypai
There is a lot of buzz about net neutrality, and the FCC is set to kill the
rule requiring it on Thursday, but a lot of people I've talked to still don't
have a good understanding of what net neutrality is exactly. So I wrote a non-
technical analogy that should illustrate the general idea.

------
masonic
Four paragraphs of a weak and factually incorrect analogy.

